# Thrombophilia tests on NHS



## incywincy

Hi,

I've just had blood taken for thrombophilia tests with the NHS to discover if it's causing me to have miscarriages.  Does anyone know how long it might take for the results to come back?  I was told I'd get an appointment to discuss them after I'd had my hysteroscopy at the end of January but was hoping I'd be able to discuss these blood results earlier, as this would probably mean waiting until well into February otherwise.


----------



## Artypants

Hi there

I got my results back within a week, its probably the appointment that is taking the time to sort out but if you ring your GP after a week then you should get the results much earlier that that,

Good luck x


----------



## holly27

Hi,

I dont know which thrombophilia tests you have had but I have been given an estimated time of 15-21 days.

Artypants - wow you were really luck - 1 week! I can't wait to get my results grrrr.

I understand with mine, this obviously not medically the correct term I know but basically 'things are grown in the lab' thats why it take a little longer. I'm waiting for results on Factor 5, Lupus, MTHFR and alot more.

All the Drs I spoke with gave me a 3 week turn around for these tests. 

Hopefully you'll get lucky like Artypants!!! 

But shes right your GP should have results more quickly it is the waiting for the consultation to discuss the results that adds time

Good luck

Holly


----------



## incywincy

Thanks girls.  Yeah, waiting for the consultation is the problem really I suppose.  They want me to wait until the hysteroscopy is done before they book me a consultation to discuss it all, which means aaaggges.  I was wondering what would happen if I happen to get pregnant before then and the thrombophilia results showed that I needed something, like injections or whatever.

I will try phoning to find the results out after a couple of weeks, at least then I know where I stand with regards to chasing them if I do find myself pregnant earlier than they want to see me.  I'm just no good at waiting!  I think I'm probably being optimistic about being pregnant earlier though, I just like to plan for all eventualities.

Holly, did you get the tests done through the GP, is that why you think they'll have them in? I had mine done at the hospital so I don't know if they'll get sent to my GP straight away.  Good luck for your results soon, I hope they give yuo the answers you need.


----------



## Artypants

Hey incy

My consultant gave me clexane before I was even diagnosed with Factor V Leiden so it totally depends on your doctor/consultant is, I am very lucky to have a great relationship with both.


----------



## incywincy

My private consultant said if I want he'll do me a FET with clexane and aspirin without having the level 1 tests as I couldn't afford them with him.  However, I might be having a few TTC cycles at home without the clinic, so wouldn't get clexane unless the NHS tests come back and they prescribe it.  Which is why I'm hoping to get the test results soon, so I can ask for clexane should I fall pregnant before the consultation.  I am also considering using aspirin anyway, just looking into the risks of it all.

Are you trying again soon?


----------



## Artypants

I take 75mg of aspirin per day anyway, it really is a low dose so won't do any harm, I recon give it 7-10 day and hopefully your results will be back.

Yes we have been trying since May/June absolutely nothing happening, I have too many ailments for it to happen naturally so will be going to Athens in the new year for some help from Penny x


----------



## incywincy

I hear Penny can do fantastic things, so fingers crossed that will work out for you!


----------

